# Woman Killed At J'ouvert Festival After Telling Man To Stop Grinding On Her



## blackgurll (Sep 7, 2016)

*Graduate student brutally gunned down at NYC West Indian carnival festival told 'shooter to stop grinding on her before she was murdered'*

*Tiarah Poyau, 22, was shot in the face during J'Ouvert in Brooklyn *
*Reginald Moise, 20, was taken into custody in connection to her death*
*Police sources said she told Moise 'Get off me' before she was shot *
*Moise allegedly told one friend he thought he shot someone during the parade and didn't know the gun was loaded*
*He was arrested after driving drunk and crashing into a number of parked cars before losing a tire *
The graduate student who was gunned down at a New York Caribbean culture festival was allegedly murdered after telling a man to stop grinding against her.

Tiarah Poyau, 22, was shot in the face after she told the man, 'Get off me', while walking with friends during the J'Ouvert festival in Brooklyn, police sources said.

Reginald Moise, 20, was taken into custody in connection with her death after he allegedly made statements that implicated himself to two people.
:::
Poyau had been walking with three friends early Monday morning when she was shot in the eye 'at close range' around 4.15am, according to the New York Post.

Authorities said Moise was driving drunk and had a Caribbean flag wrapped around a bloodied hand when he was arrested on Tuesday morning.

Moise, who has five prior sealed arrests, allegedly called a friend after the shooting and told them: 'Would you mind if I put my gun into your apartment?'.
He then told another friend: 'I think I shot somebody on the parade route. I didn't know the gun was loaded', according to police sources.

Moise allegedly fled to to *his girlfriend's apartment* following the shooting.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ling-man-stop-grinding-her.html#ixzz4JakDzbV0


----------



## Keen (Sep 7, 2016)

A young lady lost her. No words....


----------



## blackgurll (Sep 7, 2016)

The victim:










Male entitlement is so great they think they own women's bodies. The frequency of gender violence means women as a class have so much reason for a women's lives matter movement.

Not to mention this fvcka had a girlfriend....
More entitlement fvckery.


----------



## Supervixen (Sep 7, 2016)

I really enjoyed J'ouvert. I wish there was a similar AA tradition. 

God bless her soul.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Sep 7, 2016)

My God this is horrible, this is why the NYC parade is not something my peeps and I do anymore. It's been 8 years since I've gone.  

Same age as my baby sis


----------



## okange76 (Sep 7, 2016)

Toxic Masculinity strikes again.  I have a friend who has dedicated his life to schooling young black men especially college aged men on how toxic this sense of entitlement is.  He travels all over the country encouraging men to look out for women especially at parties where women are likely to be drugged and sexually assaulted.   He focuses solely on young black men because they are vulnerable to falling through the cracks and being misguided by peer pressure. I really admire his drive.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow.........*sigh*


----------



## MzLady78 (Sep 7, 2016)

FemmeFatale said:


> My God this is horrible, this is why the NYC parade is not something my peeps and I do anymore. It's been 8 years since I've gone.
> 
> Same age as my baby sis



I still have friends that go to the one here every year like clockwork, despite something ALWAYS jumping off. I hate crowds so I haven't been since I was a teenager.


----------



## locabouthair (Sep 7, 2016)

So sad. A young pretty girl that had her whole life ahead of her. The male sense of entitlement is real. I remember years ago me and s friend when to the parade and men were pulling on her clothes. It was rediculous.


----------



## Lynnerie (Sep 7, 2016)

What a pretty young lady. Might even be one of our Lhcf sisters. Once again, we are unprotected.  And it's a shame that we have to be so careful when it comes to rejecting men who feel entitled to our bodies.  Ever since I was a teen if a guy tried to holla at you and you weren't interested, he was quick to call you out your name. Now you can lose your life for not being interested?! This can't be life.


----------



## Lynnerie (Sep 7, 2016)

Not too long ago I saw a bunch of dudes on the corner and one tried to holla at this girl and she says im married. His reply was "so what I am too" and his boys all chuckled. Dudes feel entitled. They will grab you as you walk by...

I'm sad this woman lost her life.


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 7, 2016)

That's so disgusting and sad. He needs to rot.


----------



## Cien (Sep 7, 2016)

Senseless.
She was a beautiful young lady.


----------



## NicoleSelah (Sep 7, 2016)

This is sad. May she rest in peace.

Someone is the other thread was talking about how she was afraid to go to the festival (and another person said something about standing where the white people are) and I was with her on that. I've never been and because of this situation and other people comments it looks like I'll never attend one.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Sep 7, 2016)

I had hoped not to hear anything negative in connection with the parade and its connected festivities.  More ammo for others to try to get it shut down.

Why can't people just friggin stay in their lane so everyone can have a good time?  I hope they bury him..


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Sep 7, 2016)

SMH. They really need to shut this event down.  I've been hearing horror stories about people loosing their lives there forever. I believe I read that  there were other unrelated shootings at this event as well. Enough is enough.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Sep 7, 2016)

I know most people might not agree, but they honestly need to shut down this parade.

I've been hearing about violence at jouvert and the parade its self since the 90's and any true Brooklyn head know not to hang around "hot spots" along the back streets and the parkway around that time of the year.

I don't care how many names they change the parade to in order to shake the negativity or have hundreds of cops out on the streets, they should stop this parade all together.


----------



## kanozas (Sep 7, 2016)

He didn't know the gun was loaded?  Now, really???


----------



## Royalq (Sep 7, 2016)

Scary,  we are the same age.  I can't imagine my life being snuffed out so young just because of some random guy.  When I lived in Brooklyn I used to always want to go to this festival but my older brothers never let me.  Now I don't want to go.  It's scary how angry men get when you reject them.  I've been followed,  called names,  one ran up behind me and screamed "*****!"  in my ear,  I got rocks thrown at me.  It's out of control. 
I haven't experienced that since I've been in Florida though.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 7, 2016)

This is just disgusting.  Murdered because she didn't want some drunk strange man touching her.

We stopped attending years ago since there is always some ish but planned to go this year.  We heard about the shootings and stayed away.

They should not end this tradition.  The St. Patrick's day parade and Puerto Rican day parade both had a history of violence but they never considered ending either event.
Violence on one weekend should not mean ending a tradition.  Nobody cares about the people who got shot the day before or day after, only those who were shot during the traditional Black community event.
I call BS.  Mayor DeBlasio changed his tune quickly after some people talked about shutting it down.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 7, 2016)

kanozas said:


> He didn't know the gun was loaded?  Now, really???


That is on purpose.  He's setting up his case to claim this was an accident so he will be charged with manslaughter instead of murder.  Manslaughter carries a shorter sentence.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 7, 2016)

okange76 said:


> Toxic Masculinity strikes again.  I have a friend who has dedicated his life to schooling young black men especially college aged men on how toxic this sense of entitlement is.  He travels all over the country encouraging men to look out for women especially at parties where women are likely to be drugged and sexually assaulted.   He focuses solely on young black men because they are vulnerable to falling through the cracks and being misguided by peer pressure. I really admire his drive.


This is awesome.  These young men need direction.  Does your friend have a webpage? Poor girl. She's protecting her body which is her right.


----------



## Lynnerie (Sep 7, 2016)

They will end up shutting this parade down just like freak nik in Atlanta.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Zaz (Sep 7, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> That is on purpose.  He's setting up his case to claim this was an accident so he will be charged with manslaughter instead of murder.  Manslaughter carries a shorter sentence.


Agree. Even if it was true, a woman rejects your advances and your response is to pull a gun and point it straight into her face between her eyes? Disgusting


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 7, 2016)

During my party days men used to offer me, my sisters and our friends a ride home. And these were North-African men who were probably muslim. Fast forward to today...and this is what happens at festivals? It's like a lady said: people just don't know how to have fun anymore, it's all about sex.


----------



## Cheekychica (Sep 7, 2016)

Edit- not the shooter.


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 7, 2016)

Cheekychica said:


> The shooter


Is this the shooter or the 17 year Bronx teen who also got killed?


----------



## okange76 (Sep 7, 2016)

There is a FB page he shares all the time called Men Can Stop Rape.  He runs their Healthy Masculinity Training Programs across college campuses. 



Sweetg said:


> This is awesome.  These young men need direction.  Does your friend have a webpage? Poor girl. She's protecting her body which is her right.


----------



## okange76 (Sep 7, 2016)

There is a meme all over FB of a young black woman with a banging body, passed out on a couch drunk after a party.  It asks what would you do if you found her in your house and 90 % of the men said they would grope, touch, finger, hump etc before waking her up and tossing her out.  That booty was too fine to pass up. Majority of the offenders were black men.  I was so horrified.  If I come across it again, I will post it here.


----------



## Noir (Sep 7, 2016)

Cheekychica said:


> The shooter



No no that's not the shooter   He is another victim that was also killed by a stray bullet at the parade.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Sep 7, 2016)

Only 22 years old murdered in the street because some man can't take rejection smh.  I hope he never gets out.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Sep 7, 2016)

Cheekychica said:


> The shooter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Noir (Sep 7, 2016)

I was so sad reading about this other day  She had such a bright future. 

Also a 72 year old woman was shot by a stray bullet at the parade








and another brother was shot because he intervened to help  a group of girls being harassed by some dudes.


----------



## Zaz (Sep 7, 2016)

Cheekychica said:


> The shooter


That's not the shooter, that's another young man, Tyreke Borel, 17, who was also the victim of gun violence during that festival


----------



## Noir (Sep 7, 2016)

okange76 said:


> I was so horrified.  *If I come across it again, I will post it here.*


 No please don't


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Sep 7, 2016)

okange76 said:


> There is a meme all over FB of a young black woman with a banging body, passed out on a couch drunk after a party.  It asks what would you do if you found her in your house and 90 % of the men said they would grope, touch, finger, hump etc before waking her up and tossing her out.  That booty was too fine to pass up. Majority of the offenders were black men.  I was so horrified.  If I come across it again, I will post it here.


That's disgusting.


----------



## Cheekychica (Sep 7, 2016)

My bad y'all. I got all the alerts- I'll edit my post.


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 7, 2016)

Where are all the people saying there was no violence this year????

It's sad every year when people are trying to have a good time, celebrating our Caribbean heritage, and senselessly lose their lives or are injured.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Sep 7, 2016)

Duchesse said:


> That's so disgusting and sad. *He* *needs to rot*.


At his young age he will become someone's bi**ch and know how it feels to be groped and violated!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Sep 7, 2016)

okange76 said:


> There is a meme all over FB of a young black woman with a banging body, passed out on a couch drunk after a party.  It asks what would you do if you found her in your house and 90 % of the men said they would grope, touch, finger, hump etc before waking her up and tossing her out.  That booty was too fine to pass up. Majority of the offenders were black men.  I was so horrified.  If I come across it again, I will post it here.


I don't know why I come in sad threads like these. It evokes something in me that I can't control . I hate how women are treated. Hate it!


----------



## DarkAngell (Sep 7, 2016)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> I don't know why I come in sad threads like these. It evokes something in me that I can't control . I hate how women are treated. Hate it!


Me too! I don't know why i do it. Damn it's like life just holds no value anymore.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Sep 7, 2016)

Jesus


----------



## DayStar (Sep 7, 2016)

May he get shot and die too! What a wicked bastard!


----------



## Petal26 (Sep 7, 2016)

May she RIP.  She was so gorgeous.  Poor child


----------



## Ann0804 (Sep 7, 2016)

How  sad. Her hair was everything


----------



## LStreeter (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm enraged. How many times have we been in her position?! It's unreal ...


----------



## ChasingBliss (Sep 7, 2016)

okange76 said:


> There is a meme all over FB of a young black woman with a banging body, passed out on a couch drunk after a party.  It asks what would you do if you found her in your house and 90 % of the men said they would grope, touch, finger, hump etc before waking her up and tossing her out.  That booty was too fine to pass up. Majority of the offenders were black men.  I was so horrified.  If I come across it again, I will post it here.


And this is wtf I am talking about when I say be a friggen fly on the wall of most men's conversations when they think it's only them and you will hear ish like this and worse...Even from these so called upstanding men some women like to defend.. They are disgusting.  I feel many women have this romanticized view of how men sexualize them. They imagine what he's feeling or thinking and they feel sexy and proud. But usually what he's thinking is vile and you are basically his blow up doll in his mind and all the disgusting things men might do to the blow up doll. Some of y'all need to stop thinking these men love your ass...when they just love dat ass. 

Whew what's wrong with me today? I swear I have too many 20something clients with man problems. I hear it ALL.


----------



## Menina Preta (Sep 8, 2016)

So sad. I don't think they should cancel the actual parade but they should probably get rid of Jouvert. New Yorkers don't know how to act during carnival time. SMH.  I will never attend Jouvert in NYC, period.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 19, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> That is on purpose.  He's setting up his case to claim this was an accident so he will be charged with manslaughter instead of murder.  Manslaughter carries a shorter sentence.



*Family Outraged As Brooklyn Man Acquitted In Murder Of Tiarah Poyau At J’Ouvert Festival*

The family of Tiarah Poyau was inconsolable after a Brooklyn jury found Regenald Moise not guilty of murder Thursday. The 22-year-old Poyau, who was getting her master's degree in accounting from St. John's University, died after being shot in the face during a 2016 J’Ouvert celebration in the Crown Heights section of Brooklyn.

*After two days of deliberation, the jury found Moise guilty of only the lesser charges — criminally negligent homicide and weapons possession — and he now faces prison sentences of just 1 1/3 to 4 years and a max of 15 years for each charge respectively.*

“I will never be able to see my child walk down the aisle. I’ll never be able to feel what it’s like to hold a grandchild," Poyau's mother, Vertina Brown, said after the verdict.

"We are just in disbelief the jury came back with the verdict of criminal negligence — how can they not see that this man has killed my child. The system has failed Tiarah Poyau.”

In 2016, police sources told The Associated Press and the Daily Mail that Poyau was walking with three friends during the all-night J'Ouvert festival at around 4:15 a.m. when Moise came from behind and attempted to grind on her. She told him no before he allegedly shot her in the eye at close range.

Police said Moise texted a friend admitting that he shot someone and "didnt realize his gun was loaded." He asked if he could stash the gun at his friend's place before fleeing to his girlfriend's apartment, where the gun went off again, prompting neighbors to call the police. Moise tried to get away from the apartment but crashed his car and was eventually stopped by the police. They found the gun that killed Poyau at the apartment of Moise's girlfriend.

According to Chief of Detectives Robert Boyce, Moise admitted to police that the gun went off. Despite the overwhelming evidence — including shell casings from the scene that matched the gun Moise admitted was his — prosecutors could not tie his DNA to the crime scene, and the jury let him off of the most severe charge.

Poyau, the daughter of a Trinidadian police officer, had interned for PricewaterhouseCoopers twice and was slated to be hired full-time once she finished her degree.

“My heart is broken," Poyau's mother said. "I feel like I lost her all over again. He murdered my child.”


----------



## blackgurll (Apr 19, 2019)

No!
Too many people just don't value the lives of women, and black women in particular. This is especially puzzling when black women hold up more than their share.
As is typical of media reports on crimes like these, even the way it's reported absolves this man of her killing. "They found *the gun that killed *Poyau at the apartment of Moise's girlfriend." Guns don't get up and kill people. "They found the gun he used to kill Poyau" would have been better.
Too much to unpack here, and too angry and too weary to do it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 19, 2019)

The criminal justice system can't get it right. Severe and harsh punishments for minor infractions and slap on the wrist for murder. It doesn't make any sense. Why don't they know how to get it right?


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Apr 19, 2019)

Edit: Posted in anger.  apologies.  Just tired of this crap.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm sure somebody out there is happy that a black man got white man treatment from a jury.


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 19, 2019)

How???
We need some good old fashion BK  and West Indian street justice to come through.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Apr 19, 2019)

Ok y’all, I’m pissed too. But he only got off on a technicality....1st degree murder implies intent and pre-meditation. They had to prove that he planned the killing and intended to kill her. Also the fact that he was drunk worked in his favor. Can’t think correctly when you’re drunk and/or high. IMO, he should have gotten 2nd degree murder....I think he meant to kill her, he just didn’t plan it beforehand.

It’s absolute BS how the law works. They will truly fail if they do not give him the max for the charges that he did get convicted of. However, if I remember correctly, weapons charges in NY are an automatic 10 year sentence. Now considering he’s got priors, he may very well get that. I personally believe he should get the max for both convictions.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 19, 2019)

SoopremeBeing said:


> Ok y’all, I’m pissed too. But he only got off on a technicality....1st degree murder implies intent and pre-meditation. T*hey had to prove that he planned the killing and intended to kill her. Also the fact that he was drunk worked in his favor. *Can’t think correctly when you’re drunk and/or high. IMO, he should have gotten 2nd degree murder....I think he meant to kill her, he just didn’t plan it beforehand.
> 
> It’s absolute BS how the law works. They will truly fail if they do not give him the max for the charges that he did get convicted of. However, if I remember correctly, weapons charges in NY are an automatic 10 year sentence. Now considering he’s got priors, he may very well get that. I personally believe he should get the max for both convictions.


I could buy that he didn't intend to kill her if she had just been a bystander and the gun went off.  It's hard to believe  that he accidentally shot the victim directly in the face after being told to stop grinding on her.  That's an awful big coincidence.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 20, 2019)

The world by and large doesn't value us...we have to value ourselves.  This is a travesty.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Apr 20, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I could buy that he didn't intend to kill her if she had just been a bystander and the gun went off.  It's hard to believe  that he accidentally shot the victim directly in the face after being told to stop grinding on her.  That's an awful big coincidence.



Exactly, that’s why I said 2nd degree murder. He probably would have gotten convicted of that if they charged him correctly from the beginning.

These prosecutors tend to over-charge suspects, and I am not sure why. They are supposed to go over the facts and evidence thoroughly before they start charging people. That’s how families, like this young lady’s, go through additional trauma when 1st degree murder charges don’t stick.

The main difference between 1st and 2nd degree is pre-planning, which 2nd degree lacks. He intended to kill her, no doubt. Did he leave the house that day intending to kill anyone, particularly her? Maybe not....but that burden was on the prosecutor to prove, and they didnt. Had they charged him with 2nd degree from the gate, he’d Be in prison for the rest of his life.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Apr 22, 2019)

The prosecutor did the right thing--charged him with murder and also included the lesser offenses, which is how he got charged with negligent homicide. They may not have argued the case well, or he had a good attorney, but it wasn't the charges that did them in.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 24, 2019)

Oh Happy Day! They made up for the acquittal of manslaughter by giving dude the maximum for Negligent Homicide 17 1/3 years.

It's hard to watch but I am glad that the victims mother didn't talk about forgiveness.  She asked the judge to give her childs murderer the maximum amount of time possible.   Ask and Ye Shall Receive.


----------



## TLC1020 (May 28, 2019)

Good he received at least 17 years, he should have received life without parole..  Why the hell did he bring a gun to a parade for anyway.. Dumb @ss


----------



## mochalocks (May 29, 2019)

FemmeFatale said:


> My God this is horrible, this is why the NYC parade is not something my peeps and I do anymore. It's been 8 years since I've gone.
> 
> Same age as my baby sis



I stopped going years ago. Too crowded.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 30, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I could buy that he didn't intend to kill her if she had just been a bystander and the gun went off.  It's hard to believe  that he accidentally shot the victim directly in the face after being told to stop grinding on her.  That's an awful big coincidence.


One could certainly prove intent in his actions. Duration for premeditation is not fixed, it has to be analyzed on a case by case basis.

Dude went to a parade with a loaded gun.
Grinds on a woman, she tells him gtfoh
Dude pulls out gun
Points it in said woman’s face
Pulls the trigger

Premeditation can be quick. You also have to look at the temperament of the person, the circumstances of the incident, environment etc.

Eta: intoxication is typically not a defense.


----------



## Covagirlm (May 30, 2019)

Is Reginald Moise Haitian?


----------



## Bmack (Jul 12, 2019)

kanozas said:


> He didn't know the gun was loaded?  Now, really???




I know this post is old, but someone bumped it. This shish has me hot. The bastardos feelings were hurt. Disgusting.


----------

